# Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protection



## mack1983 (Apr 20, 2010)

Guys,

I'm planning to buy DELL STUDIO 15 was checking there website and came through this customization option for Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance :-
1) 3 Years Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection [add Rs.8,509.64].
2) 2 Years Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection [add Rs.4,045.80].

Need your suggestions, is it really worth choosing any of the additional Warranty options other than Dell's default Service option as if i choose additional Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection it increases total cost too much.


----------



## mack1983 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

Digitians,

need some suggestions..........


----------



## k4ce (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

Hmmm ... Should be your call really ... Do you really wish to hang on to your laptop for 3 years ... Then maybe you should ... 

But i'm sure it will not include battery replacement ... So personally, I wouldn't go for it ...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

I really think its very useful coz the laptop parts cost just too much....if u end up even damaging ur speakers it will cost more then 1-1.5k
Screen will cost more then 5k 
Laptops r just too delicate...Soo be on a safer side


----------



## invisiblebond (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

If you travel a lot with your lappy then its OK, please read terms & condition " Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection "


----------



## reddick (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

It really worth taking complete cover for lappy.
I had opt for 1 yr. cover for Rs.900 (approx.)
It protects frm accidental mishappenings along with ordinary warranty.
Moreover gives peace of mind


----------



## mehrotra.akash (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

If not the accidental damage warranty, at least go for 3 years extended warranty.
I had got a lenovo R61 from college and within the first year the speaker,power adapter and motherboard had been changed. The DVD writer was also changes last week. I was lucky that as the college had purchased in large quantities, all the laptops got 3 year warranties else I would have had to pay for some of the repairs


----------



## mack1983 (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

I will be going with the three year complete coverage as i get peace of mind by paying 8k.

Thanks to all for suggestions.


----------



## PraKs (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

Go with three year complete coverage rather then 1 year. 

three year complete coverage is best VFM


----------



## latino_ansari (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*

yeah its better to go with 3 years extended warranty... peace of mind...


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Is it worth taking Dell Service: Hardware Maintenance Accidental Damage Protectio*



mack1983 said:


> I will be going with the three year complete coverage as i get peace of mind by paying 8k.
> 
> Thanks to all for suggestions.



Good decision...have peace


----------

